# NAA Facelift



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I finally got busy on the NAA. Put off some minor jobs to address the rusting problem on the sheet metal and rims. Got lucky this time. The rusting was only on the surface, no pits to the base metal. Only had to lightly sand areas, treat with phosphoric acid to kill the rust sites in the base metal, then primed and painted the whole tractor with quality paint left over from the 4000. Many sleepless nights over the color change, but quite happy with the resuts. Looks moRe like a 60's or 70's model now versus a 50's model before. Will have to revise tractor equipment sheets to reflect appearance change. Minor detailing to complete, but basically done and ready to go back to work. Hand painted lettering was a real challenge with my Parkensons, but used 2 hands to steady the brush. Grandson #3 is chang the emblING back grouND from red to bluc.


----------

